# Laundry Door ideas



## fenster4 (Sep 21, 2010)

I removed my bifold wood Laundry Door due to buying a new washer and dryer and the door no longer being able to shut without scraping up against the door of the washer. I'm looking for ideas for a practical door for the laundry room or if not a door an option to enclose the area that doesn't fold in or out. I haven't seen anything specifically for laundry rooms. Let me know if you have any ideas.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

fenster4 said:


> I removed my bifold wood Laundry Door due to buying a new washer and dryer and the door no longer being able to shut without scraping up against the door of the washer. I'm looking for ideas for a practical door for the laundry room or if not a door an option to enclose the area that doesn't fold in or out. I haven't seen anything specifically for laundry rooms. Let me know if you have any ideas.


 With a little framing you can bump the door out into the room a few inches so it clears the machines.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Some times a full access kit is all you need


----------



## fenster4 (Sep 21, 2010)

My laundry room is flush with the wall though so the bi-fold doors on the right would not be able to fold out without obstructing movement of the washer or opening the garage door. I'm hoping there is an accordian style option that would not only be practical but aesthetic as well.


----------



## fenster4 (Sep 21, 2010)

HEre are pictures.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

I used a monster mini blind.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

To bad they are not stackable, you could turn them sideways stacked. I don't see a good answer here.


----------



## fenster4 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice monster blinds. Blinds have definitely crossed my mind.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Fabric roman shade might work better, less dents from the doorknob I'd imagine. You can make roman shades pretty easily with a sewing machine and some dowels.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Using this (image) can you switch the washer and drier? It looks like the drier door may give you extra inch for cabinet type of door? Tall 3/4" ply door on a piano hinge? The doors don't have to be same size either. If you make that garage door trimless, you can put laudry door that's flat against that wall also.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

How big is that opening? 6 foot? 
The first thing I thought of is a accordion door that you hinge
on the left side. I did a quick search and only could find 36”
and 48” wide. 
Perhaps you could buy two and attach them together to both open
from right to left. The price will not break the bank. 


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Spectrum-Encore-Accordion-Folding-Door/107245215

Do a search for wider accordion folding doors.

Edit for after thought...What if you bought two and installed them so
that they both open to the left...With walmart free shipping (and you 
can return it to the store,) you have the option of seeing if it would work.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Spectrum...hguid=d0c4faca-b2d-16873890c52b3e&athena=true


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

An accordion door would work.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I bought a washer dryer set cheap one time but it was in a closet like that but it had a 4 ft door in the center. What a pain to them out.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

fenster4 said:


> Nice monster blinds. Blinds have definitely crossed my mind.


 How much room between the machine and the drywall on both sides or each side.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nealtw said:


> I bought a washer dryer set cheap one time but it was in a closet like that but it had a 4 ft door in the center. What a pain to them out.


what do you mean? It was a pain to get the washer and dryer out? Oh,
I think I know what you mean.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Two Knots said:


> what do you mean? It was a pain to get the washer and dryer out? Oh,
> I think I know what you mean.


 We had to use a long 2x4 and a post to lever the dryer up to the height of the washer :vs_mad:


----------

